# Kitten diet help please



## Michen (29 July 2019)

Hi guys

For my sins (am not a cat person!) Iâ€™ve taken on a little kitten, who Iâ€™m secretly falling in love with! Heâ€™s utterly bonkers and completely exhausting, enjoying swinging off my silk curtains and pouncing on everything possible. Very entertaining ðŸ˜€

He had a bad stomach so I fed him plain boiled chicken for a couple of days which worked. Went back to whiskas kitten food- bad stomach again. Switched back to boiled chicken and all good.

So can only assume itâ€™s the whiskas (happens with both wet and dry).

Can anyone recommend a higher quality kitten food that he may tolerate better? I know nothing about cats but seems grain free is the way to go.

How long should I leave him on the boiled chicken to truly settle his stomach? Itâ€™s been a couple of days this time around but Obviously itâ€™s not a balanced diet for him.

Thanks for your help, pic of â€œBob!â€


----------



## peanut (29 July 2019)

I've always had my kittens and cats on dried food and they seem to thrive on it. 

Hill's Science Plan Kitten Healthy Development contains all the essential nutrients they need.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (29 July 2019)

He's lovely, congratulations on the new addition!  Some cats don't tolerate Whiskas, it can be too rich for them.  You have done the right thing putting him on the chicken, but as you said it's not balanced for long term.  I would go grain-free, my (adult) cat is on grain-free nuggets.  There's loads of grain-free brands, my cat is on Lily's Kitchen and they do kitten food.  Maybe worth popping into your vets just to have the discussion, given he's a kitten and he's had an upset stomach.  They will probably recommend a sensitive stomach food to start him off with.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (29 July 2019)

Oh, and if we can have more pictures please that would be great


----------



## ycbm (29 July 2019)

He's just like one of mine and es called Bob as well ðŸ˜. So cute.

 Have always worked on the basis that kittens eat what their mothers catch, which is the same as their mothers eat. I've never fed kittens anything but Butchers or supermarket  adult wet and dry cat food. I've had eight over the years and never had a problem with that approach.

.


----------



## Equi (29 July 2019)

Puppy/kitten food is very rich. The adult food is generally more stable but i don't like wiskas. I stick to the store brand stuff like ycbm - its a bit like wanting to buy pedigree chum for dogs...big brand so it must be good and nooooo it is not. Ive never fed anything but store brand and never had an issue.


----------



## Umbongo (29 July 2019)

Foods that I have fed my cat on in the past: Thrive, Applaws (be careful though, a lot of their tinned foods are complimentary not fully balanced), Almo Nature, Lilys kitchen, Meowing Heads etc.

I would pop to pets at home and have a look at some of the foods they have on offer there. Obviously price will also factor in to your decision.
Generally a lot of the foods that you can buy in the supermarket eg: Felix, whiskas, sheba etc are full of fillers, flavourings etc
Also get him wormed if he hasn't been done already.


----------



## Michen (29 July 2019)

Thanks guys.

I bought some appleshaw today. Plan on mixing half the recommended amount with the chicken for several days to see how he goes. 

He was allegedly wormed on the 15th this month, but not sure it can be believed. Am worried about worming him immediately incase he was actually wormed- believe you should leave 4 weeks gap?

He should be ready to see vet for first vacc shortly so can get some info then. 

He was blatantly too young to leave his mother, but thatâ€™s another story. People are horrid.  ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Sussexbythesea (29 July 2019)

I always start on the cheaper brands and work up if I have to. Mine loved Felix but wouldnâ€™t touch Whiskas. They also wouldnâ€™t touch Lilyâ€™s Kitchen or many of the very expensive â€œhealthyâ€ brands either. For mine Felix is the one theyâ€™re most likely to eat, itâ€™s probably the equivalent of McDonalds but I got sick of throwing good food away.


----------



## Michen (30 July 2019)

Damn. Not full on diarrhoea but definitely back to soft and very stinky poos within hours of being fed appleshaw. So Iâ€™ve tried cheap, tried expensive.. not sure where to go from here. 

Itâ€™s definitely food related as boiled chicken has twice now fixed the problem straight off, so back on it tomorrow, but heâ€™s been on it on and off for 8 days now.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (30 July 2019)

Personally Iâ€™d take him to the vet and get a health check sooner rather than later. They can then advise on feeding and prescribe any kitten safe medications and wormers.


----------



## TPO (30 July 2019)

Diarrhoea can be serious in young kittens. 

Years ago when I took on two kittens, where old enough to leave mum, one got a really upset stomach while being fed the same as the other. I thought the same as you, to put her on a plain diet, but it was cat expert mum who explained she needed to go to vet asap. I think it's because they are so small and if yours is even younger and it's been happening for a wee while I'd get straight to the vet.

I took both of mine to the vet and I was given a tube of brown paste to give the upset stomach one. She got a tiny amount twice a day iirc. I think it was a probiotic and it done the job.

So yeah, I'd take Bob to the vet asap.


----------



## Chippers1 (30 July 2019)

Kitten!! Agree about the vet as they can go downhill quickly. For feeding, wet is better but if you want to feed dry then always have some wet out too (cats can't get enough moisture from their diet when just fed dry, they don't drink enough to compensate for the loss either). Also dry food has much more calories in it than wet food so just be aware of that for weight gain!
As far as brands go, my cat spent the first year of his life with a dodgy stomach and I could not work out what was the cause (multiple vet visits too) but he now eats Sheba fine flakes and that suits him fine. He's also incredibly fussy so luckily I managed to find something he would eat that didn't cause problems!


----------



## Michen (30 July 2019)

Itâ€™s not diarrhoea with this appleshaw (it was with the whiskas) , the poos are â€œformedâ€ they are just softer and much smellier than when on plain chicken. Itâ€™s such an obvious correlation between the change in food. 

Just waiting for the vet to open and then Iâ€™ll pop along with him, hopefully they can give me some pre/probiotics to help and suggest what food.


----------



## Gloi (30 July 2019)

The vets also usually sell specialist kitten food so you might get some ideas there and move on to more generic food when he is a bit older.


----------



## Michen (30 July 2019)

Just cleaned out litter tray and thereâ€™s a perfectly formed poo ðŸ™ˆ. Think I will keep him on the Appleshaw in that case providing all uphill from here. 

Going to pop him to the vets anyway though as he should be ready for de fleaing and first injection, plus maybe they can give me something for if the stomach starts again.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 July 2019)

Think you're doing the right thing by taking him to the vets.


----------



## Michen (30 July 2019)

Well seen the vet who was, tbh quite dismissive when I told him heâ€™d had a normal poo this morning and explained the circumstances.  

All he suggested was mixing the appleshaw with boiled chicken and gradually phasing it out. Didnâ€™t want to give me anything unless it continued. 


Hopefully itâ€™s sorted anyway, but if not Iâ€™ll take him back somewhere else I think.


----------



## Michen (30 July 2019)

Naughty kitten having great fun spilling coffee... butter wouldnâ€™t melt...

How long are they nutters for? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ I cannot believe that I am now a cat person posting photos on a forum...


----------



## ester (30 July 2019)

Fairly sure I mentioned destructive tendencies lol


----------



## texas (30 July 2019)

Congratulations,  very cute!

In terms of grain free food - Sainsbury's own brand wet and dry, I actually think they might do a kitten one.
I feed Applaws dryfood, you'd have to check if they do a kitten one.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 July 2019)

Adorable, although I did think that was a massive diarrhoea on the chair before I read it!  I want to give him a big cuddle.


----------



## Pinkvboots (30 July 2019)

Cats can stay nutters for many years unfortunately! I had one that would run up the full length curtains hang from the pelmets then fall asleep on top of them, she did it for years the curtains were pretty much buggered, don't even speak to me about the Christmas tree


----------



## Michen (30 July 2019)

Also, he's got so many comfy places to sleep.. but chooses to sleep on top of the square radio...even when it's off and not warm. Strange beast!


----------



## HashRouge (30 July 2019)

He's gorgeous!

Places cats sleep is one of my favourite topics - favourites in our house are the printer tray, the basket my mum uses when she picks fruit and veg, ideally on top of said fruit and veg (apparently apples are comfortable!), next to the bread bin, and any item of horse wear.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 July 2019)

Very cute!! 

Apparently whiskas is very rich, my childhood cat had it very briefly and it upset her tummy,  we've had 3 since, with the last 2 being ragdolls. One of the ragdolls is now 11 and the other 1.

Older ragdoll is fed applawse wet food (basically looks like tuna you'd buy for people supposed to have high natural content) and he's also been kept on the renal biscuits old girl had before she passed away as figured it would be better for his kidneys now hes older.

New ragdoll is greedy. Very greedy. His kidney biscuits are kept in the bath as she is scared of it and would want to eat all the biscuits as she is on a diet at the moment. I was having a bath and she was trying to get them and I nearly ended up with a bath full of biscuits as she was stood up against the bath trying to get them. Last night she hooked her foot in the bowl and pulled them off so they were all over the floor ðŸ™„

Her kitten diet is the only one I can remember due to being most recent, her breeder sent a small sample of some posh online only biscuits and she was also fed a little raw food. After her spay op the vet advised giving her a small amount of plain fish or chicken. She got some fish. Raw was now considered revolting she wouldn't touch it turned very fussy. She then went onto applawse kitten tins and some applawse kitten biscuits. She is currently on a diet but has applawse adult wet pouch and a weighed amount of applawse adult dried food.

Applawse has a much more pleasant smell the likes of "normal" cat food now makes me gag ðŸ˜‚

Another thing to check is is he up to date with his worming programme? 

Think we need some more photos he has the tabby M marking on his head!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 July 2019)

Oh and naughty cats are the most entertaining! Another household here who dont have a Christmas tree since now sadly passed away Forest Cat girly shinned up it as a kitten and down came the tree with her astride it. Xmas tree was never brought out again!

Xmas tree vs the ragdolls would be you tube worthy however! It would be utter carnage 

Also a tip- cheap toys are most exciting! She loves her treat ball, use it like the horse ones where some of her dry food allowance is put in it. Put some biscuits in a folder over toilet roll or egg box for them to get out. Rolled up silver foil balls. A feather under a newspaper. Poundland have been selling a hessian type material fish with straw on the end, both of them go mad for it probably due to the rustly straw. Their first taste of cat nip aka cat cannabis is hilarious to watch.


----------



## Fiona (30 July 2019)

Lilys Kitchen cat food works for us Michen.....

Try getting a couple of kitten toys to use up some energy, a wee plastic ball, and something on a plastic wand/string to dangle...

Good luck x

Fiona


----------



## Michen (30 July 2019)

Fiona said:



			Lilys Kitchen cat food works for us Michen.....

Try getting a couple of kitten toys to use up some energy, a wee plastic ball, and something on a plastic wand/string to dangle...

Good luck x

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Thanks 

He has all that, house is like a play pen! Worn out now though ðŸ˜€


----------



## Pinkvboots (30 July 2019)

They love cardboard box as well although don't walk past it when his in it


----------



## ycbm (31 July 2019)

Michen said:



			Thanks 

He has all that, house is like a play pen! Worn out now though ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...


Trying drawing a circle on the floor, or making one out of a scarf or something. Most cats will go and sit in it ðŸ¤£


----------



## Fiona (1 August 2019)

ycbm said:



			Trying drawing a circle on the floor, or making one out of a scarf or something. Most cats will go and sit in it ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Are you serious ?    ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

Fiona


----------



## ycbm (1 August 2019)

Fiona said:



			Are you serious ?    ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Try it. Most cats will go and sit in it. It's hilarious. Our cats took less than ten seconds to do it ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 August 2019)

How did I miss this thread?

Gorgeous kitten.  I'm glad that his tummy has settled with a change of food.


----------



## poiuytrewq (2 August 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Adorable, although I did think that was a massive diarrhoea on the chair before I read it!  I want to give him a big cuddle.
		
Click to expand...

Same ðŸ˜³
Whoops! He is beautiful though and they seem to stay nuts for quite a long time so......


----------



## poiuytrewq (2 August 2019)

ycbm said:



			Trying drawing a circle on the floor, or making one out of a scarf or something. Most cats will go and sit in it ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m going to find Arlo and try this out! So weird


----------



## Sussexbythesea (3 August 2019)

Ahem! 

I think we need an update and more piccies


----------



## Michen (3 August 2019)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Ahem!

I think we need an update and more piccies 

Click to expand...

Omg heâ€™s just growing so quickly, and in the last 48 hours suddenly seems to have become really scratchy, heâ€™s drawn quite a bit of blood today. No amount of playing seems to be enough!

I do need to work out a way to get him to stop climbing the curtains and scratching at the furniture (he has several scratch posts but likes to climb up it). Has anyone had success with the citronella spray that is meant to deter them?

He loves sitting on the step so he can then peer in whilst Iâ€™m in the bath. When he eventually tires himself out he falls asleep on his nose on this particular chair.. and is generally very cute but mad. He actually reminds me of Boggle!

Tummy still fine.

Is it unwise to let him have supervised garden access (garden totally enclosed for the size he is now as has chicken mesh). Iâ€™m in a detached cottage in the middle of no where and never seen any other cats around so not sure if it would be risky re injections. Heâ€™s having his first one next week.. but yard born kittens are of course outside from day one...?


----------



## BeckyFlowers (3 August 2019)

Omg he is so cute!  I think orange oil is supposed to be a deterrent for scratching so I expect citronella will work as well.  Have you tried putting the scratching post next to the furniture where he scratches?


----------



## Michen (3 August 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Omg he is so cute!  I think orange oil is supposed to be a deterrent for scratching so I expect citronella will work as well.  Have you tried putting the scratching post next to the furniture where he scratches?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah! He more just likes climbing up the furniture rather than actual scratching but itâ€™s causing a bit of damage i would quite like to avoid!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 August 2019)

I found that the cardboard scratchers with catnip that you can sprinkle on them work best for kittens. 

Like this. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Catit-Pa...hash=item25c866e1fe:m:md4my3g8ZQRHbuyQJnZkocA

We have always let ours out after the 2nd vaccination. We do have ferals around though... they like the cardboard catnip scratchers too BTW.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (3 August 2019)

Michen said:



			Yeah! He more just likes climbing up the furniture rather than actual scratching but itâ€™s causing a bit of damage i would quite like to avoid!
		
Click to expand...

Little bugger!  Maybe cover the settee with a cheap throw or something?


----------



## fiwen30 (3 August 2019)

I wouldnâ€™t be letting him out till heâ€™s fully vaccinated, microchipped, and neutered. â€˜Tis the season for making kittens, and some males can become sexually mature at a very young age - donâ€™t want him wandering off or getting into scraps over queens.

He is beautiful though!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (4 August 2019)

Faracat said:



			I found that the cardboard scratchers with catnip that you can sprinkle on them work best for kittens. 

Like this. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Catit-Pa...hash=item25c866e1fe:m:md4my3g8ZQRHbuyQJnZkocA

We have always let ours out after the 2nd vaccination. We do have ferals around though... they like the cardboard catnip scratchers too BTW. 

Click to expand...

He has the cutest button nose 

Agree with the cardboard cat scratchers. Place a few in strategic positions. Iâ€™ve tried the spray it didnâ€™t do much. I cover things as much as possible. You could try a water pistol when he scratches something you donâ€™t want him to. Not something Iâ€™ve ever done though. My current two were never that bad but my last two destroyed a sofa. 

I personally wouldnâ€™t let him out just yet due to reasons already cited but also once heâ€™s out heâ€™ll want to be out all the time and itâ€™ll drive you mad. I also think you need to spend more time creating a bond with him particularly as heâ€™s a bit â€œwildâ€

Finally you have a cat and itâ€™s better that you just realise your furniture will probably suffer and if itâ€™s very important to you then Iâ€™d say donâ€™t have a cat as animals do tend to ruin things and you need to be fairly relaxed about it. Otherwise itâ€™s no fun for you or him.


----------



## Equi (4 August 2019)

Iâ€™m so kitten broody at the mo! My old stable cat has gone so I assume she must be dead and my younger one is being very clingy. He may need a friend :0


----------



## Michen (9 August 2019)

Bob update. Notice the curtains tactfully draped over windowsill (safe for now ðŸ˜‚). Wherever I put the radio he finds it to sit/sleep on it. He ignores any comfy bed and just wants to sit on the hard radio, even if itâ€™s turned off and not warm. 

Funny little thing. I swear heâ€™s doubled in size!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (9 August 2019)

He's so handsome


----------



## Michen (9 August 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			He's so handsome 

Click to expand...

Heâ€™s a total terror!!! Have two spaniels here Iâ€™m looking after and heâ€™s absolutely terrified them, wonâ€™t let them move a muscle without him having an opinion and bold as brass- busy trying to swat their noses from the sofa ðŸ˜‚


----------

